# Small unheated tank fish ideas



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

As i recall white clouds are quite hardy and can live in unheated tanks though im not sure how many you can keep in a 3G.


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

As mentioned before, White Clouds are hardy sub-tropical fish, you'll need a least 6-8 of them as they are schooling fish. 
But in a 3G tank? I'd go for shrimp.
I keep RCS in an unheated, unfiltered 1G bowl and an unheated unfiltered 15G tank out in the garden. Some moss, some Eleodora or Myriophyllum noting else is needed, btw my kids love the shrimp they think they're cute.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Depending on how much your temp fluctuates (in well insulated homes sometimes heating isn't necessary), a betta would be fine.

You could check out the list of nano fish posted at the top of the Nano forum, but I agree that shrimp would probably be the best choice.


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

I have several nano tanks that range from 1 to 6 gallons and I have heaters in each one of them. Most of them have either a 7 inch 25 or 50 W Hydor theo heater (from Petsmart) in them. I also use a Visi-Therm Deluxe 50 W that is 7.5 inches long. I am also using a Whisper mini heater (from Walmart) that's only 5 inches tall but it is preset to 78 F.

Here is a link to the Visi-Therm Deluxe page:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...ductId=2754054

I hope all goes well with your nano


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

I have the same 25W Hydor in a 2.5 gallon. I have it unplugged as the water pretty much stays at ambient room temp. I'll probably use it in the winter.


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

You could try golden topminnows. I had them in an unheated tank and they did great. Just google them and you'll see how colorful they are.


----------



## jphan (Mar 2, 2008)

u should try 2 male guppies. i have 2 male guppies in my 2.5 mini bow that is planted and with out a heater and they are thriving in there


----------



## nonamesleft47 (Feb 2, 2008)

6 white clouds would work. I've kept them outside up until November here in Kentucky. I've got a school in an indoor pond where the temp averages 70 degrees. They are actually increasing in number. 

A paradise fish would be a better choice than a betta. Bettas are tropical and do best at a temp of 78-80 degrees. I had a paradise in a 2 gallon bowl on my desk for 3 years. He's now living strong on someone else's desk since I moved up to a bigger tank. I have also had them outside from May 1 until November 15th or so. Actually I have 2 pair outside now, water temp is 55-60 degrees. 

Right now my desk tank has minami shrimp, they are doing fine at 72-74 degrees. I don't know about shrimp for a child though, there isn't alot of action going on in my desk tank. Most people walk by and ask me when I'm getting fish.


----------



## bluelobster (Mar 8, 2008)

Gold Fish


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

bluelobster said:


> Gold Fish


Sorry but goldfish is far too small for a 5g, let alone a 3g. Fancy goldfish need a 20g bare minimum whereas shubunkins and comets need 40g and over.


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

Some ideas include the already mentioned White clouds (three different strains to choose from), medakas, paradise fish (though I keep mine in a larger tank, variatus play (xiphophorous variatus, not x.maculatus) and so on. If the room is fairly warm all year round (unlike mine which is about 10 Celsius at the moment ) then maybe something like glowlight danio (danio choprai).


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

A few Endler's Live Bearers would work too. 3 of them in a 3 -5 gallon would not create huge bioload issues as they are so tiny. IMHO, they are as attractive as neon tetras but more hardy.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

white clouds and gold clouds are your best bet IMO. but avoid temp flux, that will kill any fish.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I would stick to either a paradise fish or Danios/WC. But the only problem I see ia going to be space for any schooler fish. So a Paradise fish would be best. I personally keep them in a 10g unheated tank.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

-----------------------------(the dashes were where i was being stupid, please ignore). white/gold clouds like cooler temps and my school was very happy in their 6 gal, but it was very overgrown with HM up to the surface in the whole back half of the tank and they never went there, so it may as well have been a 3 gal in terms of space (not as good though in terms of bioload and stability, but 4 gold clouds is still less bioload then a paradise fish).


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> paradise fish arent that suited to the cold.


http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Labyrinthfish/Macropodus/Macropodus_ocellatus.htm says: "The fish should be kept below 12 degrees in winter , and at not too high temperatures in the summer(22-25 degrees)" and "Considering that in the natural habitat the fish survive temperatures of -20 degrees(watertemp 3-4 degrees near the bottom where the fish hibernate) it can be kept in deep ponds the whole year round." I keep mine (Macropudus opercularis & Macropudus ocellatus) with WC outside (like this )without any problems. Fish from Chinese origin can handle low temps better then Vietnamese fish, the QuangNam—Vietnam population is tropical and should not be kept in low temps.


> white/gold clouds like cooler temps


Tanichthys species (there are more then one) originate from the same regions (habitats) as the Macropodus species.


> and my school was very happy in their 6 gal, but it was very overgrown with HM up to the surface in the whole back half of the tank and they never went there, so it may as well have been a 3 gal in terms of space (not as good though in terms of bioload and stability, but 4 gold clouds is still less bioload then a paradise fish).


I agree, but WC are schooling fish, 4 is not a school.

But in a 3G tank?, the fish will not be living, but surviving.
I say: shrimp, snails or a bigger tank


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

?
oh, i thought....
ok whoops.

well, who keeps their house at 12C in winter (thats 53F)?

a school as how much it takes for the fish to exibit schooling behavior, i had 6 at one time, now down to one (its over a long period, not like overnight), until the last one died, the 2 were still schooling, but very rarely.


----------



## Asgard (Feb 8, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> ?
> oh, i thought....
> ok whoops.


No problem, we all have our "learning-moments" 


> well, who keeps their house at 12C in winter (thats 53F)?


 Almost nobody, and that's why most people shouldn't keep them (M. Ocellatus), and I have them outside. 


> a school as how much it takes for the fish to exibit schooling behavior, i had 6 at one time, now down to one (its over a long period, not like overnight), until the last one died, the 2 were still schooling, but very rarely.


I agree, buts it's more. Schooling fish tend to be less shy and/or stressed in a school. Usually that's better for them (health-wise), but WC are hardy little fish, they'll live, but I still think one should keep them in a school. On the other hand, 4 WC in a 3G it will alway's look like the're schooling :icon_roll

Besides: It's very hard to maintain good watervalues in a 3G, e.g. nitrite spikes etc. I don't think it's suitable for fish, 3G is very "nano".


----------

